# Crying right now...



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

My foster dog who I thought would never get adopted has finally found a home!!

I am actually crying from happiness right now for Gotty.

Due to her leash reactivity and a recent incident on our street, Gotty had been boarded for a couple of weeks while we were in search for a new foster home for her... Well, her foster home decided to adopt her!

This dog gave me the biggest heartache, was the hardest dog I had ever taken in with her kajillion problems and the bad "pit" reputation... I was convinced she was never going to get adopted due to her being returned so many times... BUT SHE HAS FINALLY FOUND A FOSTER HOME.

When I heard the news I started crying on the bus like an idiot. I have never been so happy for a dog, ever.

I just wanted to share.

Congratulations, Gotty! I love you pooper, and good luck with your new family!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Wonderful story! Hope Gotty and his new family have many happy years together.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Yay Gotty!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .. How wonderful!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Happy to hear. You root even harder when the hard to place ones get placed.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations Gotty, And hugs to you taquitos for keeping him safe until this day could happen for him..


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm so happyyyy she will be in a home with a child, another dog, and a cat (she's good with all, just leash reactive!). She's going to a very experienced home. I am so happy!

This dog taught me a lot. I've learned how to handle dogs so much better thanks to her.

Weeeeee what a great start to spring!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

That is great news. I hope Gotty has a happy time in her new home.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww look at that awesome face, and who dressed her? SO cute! That is great news!!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats Gotty!!!

Tears of joy


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

yay!! congrats.


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Love happy endings on an early Friday morning! Congratulations!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Celebrating with you!!!


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

A much nicer thread that I thought from the title. It's so nice of you to help the dog like that. I'm happy for all of you.


----------

